# What should there be in the print version of Wild Spellcraft?



## RangerWickett (Apr 1, 2002)

I mean, I've already written and submitted it, so it's not like your advice is going to help, but I'd like to know what you would've wanted to see.  If that offends you, check the date that I wrote this (March 32, 2002).


----------

